# SCM L'invincible R9......



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The Strathfield Men's shed has just acquired this huge pin router.

Any one heard of it?

I am trying to locate a manual.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I'm not sure if I'm even close but this is what I googled 

Copy of Manual for SCM R9 Router | Scott+Sargeant Woodworking Machinery

It costs 5 something or other


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

James, look here: https://www.partspronto.com/Shop/DownloadManuals.aspx
There are several docs under standard R9


----------



## ETinker (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi James,
For old wood machines I always check "Vintage Machinery" This is an excellent source of photos, and publications. I tried to look up 'invincible" as a manufacturer, but the only thing that came up was a reference to Hoyt & Brother Co., Aurora, Ill. They used the brand name "Invincible" for a triple drum sander under license from Berlin Machine Works. If you can find a manufacturers name possibly that will help.
E.Tinker


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.

The manufacturer is, I believe, SCM from Italy. The model is L'Invincible R9. ( I just noticed that, I thought it was Invincible )...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thank U....*



swarfmaker said:


> James, look here: https://www.partspronto.com/Shop/DownloadManuals.aspx
> There are several docs under standard R9



Thanks Ronald.....Just what I was looking for.....:sold:


----------

